# Expanded metal floors



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I need to know the pros and cons with this floor.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

My opinions:
Pro: Premade, non-absorbant, easily washable, does not rot, easy installation
Cons: metal draws heat away, "cold feeling"

That being said, in my climate i prefer wood over metal.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

ANYTHING That keeps them separated from Their Droppings is the way to go.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, Yes Were I am, Wood is Best. BUT metal is better than right on the Floor.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry, Yes Were I am, Wood is Best. BUT metal is better than right on the Floor.


I am coating my metal floors with 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of truck bed liner paint, which is a plastic non chip coating.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That would be PERFECT! 
Pigeons are VERY TOUGH! 
You would not even see a difference if you left in uncoated...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

LUCKYT said:


> That would be PERFECT!
> Pigeons are VERY TOUGH!
> You would not even see a difference if you left in uncoated...


I show white birds and they don't show well with rust stains on the feathers. I have seen it before, uncoated would make a difference for me.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I did not think about Rust, good point.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking I'm planing to change my floors to expanded metal planing to make them in sections that way I could take them out clean underneath wash the metal floors and put them back... But I was thinking to buy galvanized no rot or rust. Here in Puerto Rico I was checking out in a iron work shop and expanded metal pice range from light gauge black metal $25.00 to heavy gauge galvanized $58.00 for a 4x8 foot sheet. Just to have an idea.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

chayi said:


> That's what I'm thinking I'm planing to change my floors to expanded metal planing to make them in sections that way I could take them out clean underneath wash the metal floors and put them back... But I was thinking to buy galvanized no rot or rust. Here in Puerto Rico I was checking out in a iron work shop and expanded metal pice range from light gauge black metal $25.00 to heavy gauge galvanized $58.00 for a 4x8 foot sheet. Just to have an idea.


I would get the galvanized. Mine was a lot of work. I had to file the inside edge of each hole. It was so sharp from being pressed out that you could not handle it without gloves on, it would shread your fingers. I payed $70 and they cut it for me with a big shear press.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Finished my floors put Heavy duty galv expanded metal for floors looks good and feels safe to walk on, what ever poop that stays on top I scrape with a scraper an a stick and falls down on a sand pit where I rake the sand with poop.


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

For those that have expanded metal floors....did you use 1/2" or 3/4"?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Remarc Lofts said:


> For those that have expanded metal floors....did you use 1/2" or 3/4"?


I used 3/4" 9 GA galvanized 4x8 expanded metal


----------



## WillisAz (Feb 2, 2016)

*Need Help*

I used expanded metal in my new loft for the floor. I used 4 4ft by 8ft sheets. And it is very sharp inside the holes. What is easiest way to fix this? Thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I took a round file broke the part of that goes in the handle off so i could chuck it in a drill. Then I just turned the drill on and run it around in each opening. It takes a while but it works.


----------



## Eleftharios (Oct 5, 2014)

I just built a new loft with expanded metal flooring and I noticed that the birds have to learn how to walk on it. When I first put them in the new loft they would snag their toes as it has a very sharp edge on the bottom side and it was cutting up their feet. It seemed like it took them a coulpe days before they figured it out. They actually have to learn to walk flat footed on it and not use their toes to grab it. I also noticed that more droppings collected under my flat paddle perches than the "V" perches. What seems to be happening is that the "V" perches collect the droppings on them and a lot of the dried droppings get scraped of as they squable with each other and because they are dried by this time they bounce around and fall through the floor as opposed to fresh droppings that seem to want to hit the floor and build up. Anyone out there have a similar observation?


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

How high off of the subfloor do you go with the grated floor to prevent dust from stirring up?


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Perhaps a Nice hygienic type of flooring with 5" beams https://doublel.com/pig-flooring.html


----------



## Eleftharios (Oct 5, 2014)

My new loft is about 24" from the ground to floor. One another note I did click on Rogerven"S flooring link and while it looks like some cool stuff, I feel that there is too much surface area and the droppings might collect on it as opposed to falling through.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm talking about inside the loft. I will have a full subfloor with grills above it, what should the distance be between the two? I was thinking of a foot. Any suggestions?


----------

